# Steering issue with Promaster 360



## b3522 (Sep 26, 2018)

rupp said:


> *Promaster 360*
> 
> Help, My hydraulic steering wanders left and right and it's very diffcult to mow straight.
> This is the only thing I don't like about my gravely. Is there a fix for this? Thanks Neil Rupp:


Did you ever get this Fixed? I have the issue with my Promaster 360d. I also have an issue with my steering wheel not coming back to center.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! I bumped you out of that thread and gave you tour own thread so you have better exposure for someone to help you with your issue. Best of luck!


----------



## b3522 (Sep 26, 2018)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Welcome to the forum! I bumped you out of that thread and gave you tour own thread so you have better exposure for someone to help you with your issue. Best of luck!


Thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

They use a Ross hydrostatic steering valve. Gravely sells a rebuild kit for that valve, should be Gravely part # 58900600, about $240 and freight. Verify the part number against your serial number with the dealer. Real common issue after they get some hours on them.


----------

